# Spinning- Corespinning



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Has anyone tried corespinning and if so, any suggestions? Here is a short video on the technique. It looks interesting and fun.


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

Looks like fun, maybe I will have to try it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

It's on my list. A friend does amazing core spinning. She uses an e spinner and goes very slowly


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I have been looking at this technique look fun!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, that was really interesting.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Is this type of art yarn used for weaving or knitting? It looks way to bulky and irregular for knit ware. It's really pretty though.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

deenashoemaker said:


> Is this type of art yarn used for weaving or knitting? It looks way to bulky and irregular for knit ware. It's really pretty though.


I guess you could use it for both. If I was a weaver, I'd weave with it. Not something that grabs me for knitting but it could add interest used with other yarn


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Is would make an interesting woven fabric if used for the weft. With my rigid heddle loom, I couldn't use it for the warp. I don't think I'll try this technique for spinning just yet since I'm still trying for consistency in both my spinning and plying. And, with my small bobbin, I couldn't get enough of that done at any one time.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very interesting... thanks for sharing...


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

That you for the link. I have a country spinner but have yet to use it. The yarn that she made was very pretty. It might be fun to play around with fibre like that. I just don't know how to use after I make it. Perhaps I should just enjoy the process and not worry about its usefulness.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

beaulynd said:


> That you for the link. I have a country spinner but have yet to use it. The yarn that she made was very pretty. It might be fun to play around with fibre like that. I just don't know how to use after I make it. Perhaps I should just enjoy the process and not worry about its usefulness.


Yes.....use your spinner for fun with all the fibre. That is great you have a country spinner. For me, the process is the fun and Google will help me decide what to make.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

Cdambro said:


> Yes.....use your spinner for fun with all the fibre. That is great you have a country spinner. For me, the process is the fun and Google will help me decide what to make.


I have to remember that the process is the fun. I get wrapped up in the thought of what I will do with the yarn. Mind you that is a question that I am often asked by family members so that may be why it uppermost in my mind. I have not been very successful at using Google to help me decide what to make. I will have to work on my search terms. I have the art yarn class from Craftsy. I am looking forward to looking it over.
I have read over my post and hope that I got my typing errors and autocorrect mistakes. I shuddered when I read my previous post!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

beaulynd said:


> I have to remember that the process is the fun. I get wrapped up in the thought of what I will do with the yarn. Mind you that is a question that I am often asked by family members so that may be why it uppermost in my mind. I have not been very successful at using Google to help me decide what to make. I will have to work on my search terms. I have the art yarn class from Craftsy. I am looking forward to looking it over.
> I have read over my post and hope that I got my typing errors and autocorrect mistakes. I shuddered when I read my previous post!


I have spent a lot of time thinking of what to make with art yarn and after not coming up with much, I decided that I will think about that down the road. Lol. Right now, I am going to have fun making the art yarn and I don't care what anyone else thinks. I actually found a pic of a shawl that I really like and I think the idea is adaptable to a scarf or cowl. The shawl was triangle and along one edge was the decorative art yarn and the rest was regular yarn. The art yarn edge changed as it went along and maybe 1/4 of the edge was art yarn. I really liked it. The same may be for a scarf....just a third art yarn, the rest regular spun. The trim on mitts, socks and more. We just need to get the creative thinking going for that but first comes the fun. I am watching art yarn YouTube videos galore to see how it is done and the yarns are just so yummy looking. Get the wheel going and post what you are working on.


----------

